# New Havanese Owner Needs Answers



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I got my little girl at four months she is now 6 and a half months old. I don't plan to have her coat trimmed in the puppy cut; but need direction. I had minature schnausers for 23 years. If they got matted, I just shaved their legs--it would grow back in three months--no problem. What I don't know is how long it takes the Havanese to grow their hair. If I trim a little off her feet will it take months to grow back or years?

Also, she can't go down stairs yet. I have to pick her up and carry her down. And she doesn't bark. I'm not complaining just wondering. The schnauzers really let me know they were in the house. This little darling is a whimperer. I asume that will change. The plays hard, fetches, drags me by the pants leg to her food bowl, plays catch-me-if-you-can, etc. The best dog I have ever had. I just need to know about this hair growing thing.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't cut Tucker's hair. I've trimmed his bang area a little bit, that is all, and I can tell you from this little experience that it takes a loooong time for the hair to grow any significant amount. The folks that trim their pups seem to say the hair grows fast, but I think that may be from the viewpoint of wanting it to stay shorter.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sheri said:


> The folks that trim their pups seem to say the hair grows fast, but I think that may be from the viewpoint of wanting it to stay shorter.


I agree with you! I keep my boys long, but last year Rufus got a puppy cut to even out his ragged ends from allergy scratching and damage from a new puppy. It took FOREVER to grow out! I know some lines grow faster than others, but Rufus was several months (close to a year!) before I was happy with his coat again. :Cry:

You won't need to cut your dog down as long as you keep up with the coat. Pay the money now for good grooming tools and you won't be sorry as they'll make the job easier on both of you. There are wonderful threads here on grooming tools. Many people love the Chris Christensen combs and brushes. You want a good pin brush with NO balls on the tips and a good greyhound comb and a smaller face comb for the eye boogies. You'll probably want a De-matting comb soon since your girl will blow coat in a few more months--don't get the type with blades for cutting through the mats!

As for the barking--yippee for you! I would imagine the barking will start up eventually, but for now you are the lucky one.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

It took a while for Sissy to learn the stairs. She even fell down them once....scared me to death and we were right there with her. We practiced and taught her how to go up and down the stairs - especially after she fell.

Sissy is not a barker (yapper). She rarely barks - maybe a few times a month.
She will ruff at times but not a full fledge bark. If someone rings the door bell and I don't hear it or go fast enough for her she will sometimes bark.

Would love to see pics!


----------



## wilpam (Apr 2, 2009)

My Sophie started to bark at about 8 months, but only when someone comes to the door or when she is really trying to get my attention. The day before she barked the first time, my husband and I were wondering why she didn't ever back......she must have heard us!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

_ am not worried about the stairs. My office is on the second floor and she has the run of it. So don't have to worry yet. Every one loves her and no gates to step over. I own the business so guess they wouldn't dare fuss; but so far so good. They hated the schnauzers._


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am working on the pic. Have to get a digital camera and then figure out how to post. I am too old to figure out myself. Maybe my techs will help. Thank again for the info.

Rosie's Mom


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty was spayed at 8 months and the vet shaved part of one leg for an IV. It took FOREVER to grow back, but it did eventually. The leg and head hair grows especially slowly.

I'd be glad if mine didn't bark, and the stairs will come with time.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Chico is fourteen months old and still won't go down more than a few stairs. We keep our upstairs gated because I got tired of him running up, whining to be carried down and then hiding under the beds. We had a border collie many years ago who refused to go down stairs and they are supposed to be a very intelligent dog.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie doesn't hide, she plays catch-me-if-you-can. Seems to be her favorite game. If I give up and go back downstairs, then she sits up there and whimpers. Yeah, sometimes, it is real agravating.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see some pics of Rosie! You're lucky that she isn't a barker.

I thought I was doing good with brushing until I took Scooter to the groomer one time. She had to shave all of his feet and his muzzle because he was matted right at the skin and I didn't notice. Now I have a comb that I use after brushing to be sure he doesn't have matts. I learned the hard way.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie doesn't hide, she plays catch-me-if-you-can. Seems to be her favorite game. If I give up and go back downstairs, then she sits up there and whimpers. Yeah, sometimes, it is real agravating.


You are describing chico's behaviour exactly.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Tails and ear hair grow really slow. Foot pad hair will need to be trimmed each month. 

If you are not going to trim your Hav, then you will be brushing and combing daily. I like the long version of the puppy cut. I am still working on Dexter's bangs.

Welcome to the Hav forum!


----------

